# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  استارت پروژه بزرگ اندروید با دلفی XE 7  ، درسته؟

## AliReza Vafakhah

سلام دوستان گرامی

بنده با چندتا از دوستان نیت داریم یه پروژه بزرگ اندروید رو شروع کنیم. دوستانم چون من دلفی بلدم تاکید دارند با دلفی برنامه نویسی کنیم ولی من باز شک دارم و می ترسم حتی آخرین نسخه دلفی (XE 7)  درست و حسابی نشه باهاش یه برنامه اندرویدی فارسی تولید کرد. تاکید دارم فارسی

حالا دوستان من هیچ تجربه ای تحت برنامه نویسی اندروید ندارم ، آیا دلفی مناسب هست؟

آیا باید از محیط های دیگه کدنویسی استفاده کرد؟ (اگر دلفی واسه تولید برنامه های اندرویدی فارسی مناسب نباشه)

مرسی

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

دلفی مناسب هست اما فارسی رو هنوز که هنوز هست پشتیبانی نمی کنه.به نظرمن اکلیپیس و google studio بهتر هست.
من مشکل فارسی رو تایه جاهایی حل کردم اگر می خواهی روش رو ببینی روی لینک زیر کلیک کن :تشویق: 

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...88%DB%8C%D8%AF

----------


## AliReza Vafakhah

تشکر

پس بریم سراغ Google Android Studio ، بهتره؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

بله google android studio و ایکلیپس بهتر هستند.
زبان دلفی قوی تر از این برنامه ها هستند اما چون فارسی را پشتیبانی نمی کنه این دو برنامه ذکر شده بهتر هستند.
اگر فارسی براتون مهم نیست،دلفی بهتره

----------

